# Geneva Bible



## bill c. (Nov 5, 2006)

A publisher named Tolle Lege is publishing a copy of the Geneva Bible. Supposedly it is not a simple photo copied text but the original text in modern type. Anyone know anything about this?

I realize the Geneva was the bible most familiar to Bunyan and the Pilgrims. Is it very different from the KJV?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 5, 2006)

bill c. said:


> A publisher named Tolle Lege is publishing a copy of the Geneva Bible. Supposedly it is not a simple photo copied text but the original text in modern type. Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> I realize the Geneva was the bible most familiar to Bunyan and the Pilgrims. Is it very different from the KJV?



Go to this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=15464&highlight=geneva+bible

There are others threads within this thread.


----------



## bill c. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow. Thanks. Good information


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 5, 2006)

I am told they should be in the warehouse by 11/15. I hope we get em befroe the end of the month!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 5, 2006)

Ours has already shipped. Should be here by Thursday.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 5, 2006)

What's the deal with the Apocrypha. There was some cryptic note I saw on the website about some information about these "misunderstood" books. It will not be in this text, correct?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 5, 2006)

Apparently not...bummer. I was looking forward to reading it out of simple interest (I've read the book of Judith when I worked for an ex-catholic turned lutheran).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 5, 2006)

LF,
Please post the full text of notes from 1 Cor. 7:14. I very much want to see if this publication has expurgigated or edited notes (as some reprintings from the 20th century had them--including the e-Sword version), before I begin contemplating a purchase or not. Are these really the 1599 notes? We shall see...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2006)

VisionForum claims they are. If they are not then they can fall under penalty of false advertising.

From their site: features word-for-word accuracy with the 1599 Geneva Bible; original cross references; original study notes by Reformers; genuine leather; modern spelling; and easy-to-read print.

(BTW, I just noticed that we should be getting the Free CD-ROM includes the 1599 Geneva Bible, Apocrypha and Metrical Psalms) 

I will be happy to post the notes on the passage for your perview.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is their blog posting on it.

http://www.visionforumministries.org/issues/news_and_reports/the_history_and_impact_of_the.aspx


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 6, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> LF,
> Please post the full text of notes from 1 Cor. 7:14. I very much want to see if this publication has expurgigated or edited notes (as some reprintings from the 20th century had them--including the e-Sword version), before I begin contemplating a purchase or not. Are these really the 1599 notes? We shall see...



This is also the case with Acts 2:38 and Acts 8:37, which were changed to reflect a credo-baptistic position.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2006)

jfschultz said:


> This is also the case with Acts 2:38 and Acts 8:37, which were changed to reflect a credo-baptistic position.


In the edition that VF is putting out? I would be surprised at that as many of their backers and ppl involvement are paedobaptists.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm going to call them to find out.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 6, 2006)

List of their advisory board:

* Gary DeMar, president of American Vision and publisher of Biblical Worldview Magazine;
* William J. Federer, president of AmeriSearch, Inc;
* Dr. Marshall Foster, Founder & President of the Mayflower Institute (Read the introduction Dr. Foster wrote for this edition of the 1599 Geneva Bible.)
* Dr. George Grant, Director of the King’s Meadow Study Center, Teaching Pastor at Christ Community Church (PCA)
* Dr. Paul Jehle, Senior Pastor, The New Testament Church in Plymouth, MA
* Dr. Douglas Kelly, the Jordan Professor of Systematic Theology at Reformed Theology Seminary, in Charlotte, NC;
* Dr. Peter Lillback, president of Westminster Theological Seminary;
* Joe Morecraft III, Senior Pastor, Chalcedon Presbyterian Church
* Doug Phillips, Esq. , founder and president of The Vision Forum;
* Dr. Joseph Pipa, Jr., pastor and president of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in South Carolina;
* Dr. Phil Rollinson, Professor Emeritus of Renaissance English at the University if South Carolina;
* Rev. Mark R. Rushdoony, president of Chalcedon and Ross House Books, editor-in-chief of Faith for All of Life (formerly Chalcedon Report)
* Dr. Benjamin Shaw, Academic Dean, Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
* Dr. C.N. Willborn, Associate Professor of Church History and Biblical Theology, Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 6, 2006)

3 names from Greenville Seminary! Woo Hoo!

If I'd known anything like that, I would have had fewer doubts.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 6, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What's the deal with the Apocrypha. There was some cryptic note I saw on the website about some information about these "misunderstood" books. It will not be in this text, correct?




The Apocrypha is on a cd-rom with the metrical Psalms. I wish they'd included it in the text. I have a Cambridge paragraph Bilbe in the KJV with the Aprocrypha. I enjoyed reading it and it is worthwhile for any christian to read in my opinion, even though it is agreed that it is not inspired.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2006)

I ordered two for my wife and I.

I've been waiting for something like this. If it didn't come out, I was going to tackle it with PP at some point. Glad I don't have to.

It looks really good.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Notes...

1 Cor 7:14
1 He answereth an objection: But the faithful is defiled by the society of the unfaithful. The Apostle denieth that, and proveth that the faithful man with good conscience may usethe vessel of his unfaithful wife, by this that their children are born of them, are accounted holy (that is, contained within the promise) for it is said to all the faithful, I will be thy God, and the God of thy seed.
2 The godliness of the wife is of more force, to cause their coupling together to be accounted holy, than the infidelity of the husband is, to profane the marriage.
3 The infidel is not sanctified or made holy in his own person, but in respect of his wife, he is sanctified to her.
4 To the faithful husband.
5 This place destroyeth the opinion of them that would not have children to be baptized, and their opinion also, that make baptism the very cause of salvation. For the children of the faithful are holy, by virtue of the covenant, even before Baptism, and baptism is added as the seal of that holiness.


Acts 2:38
Repentance and remission of sins in Christ, are two principles of the Gospel, and therefore of our salvation: and they are obtained by the promises apprehended by faith, and are ratified in up by Baptism, wherewith is joined the virtue of the Holy Ghost.

Acts 8:37
1 Profession of faith is requisite in baptizing of them which are of years, and therefore it is evident that we are not then first ingrafted into Christ, when we are baptized, but being already ingrafted are then confirmed.
2 The sum of the confession which is necessary for baptism.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone recieved thiers yet? I ordered tow of them in September.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, ours came in a couple of days ago...that is where those notes came from. They were requested to be posted when our Geneva came in. It came in, I posted.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 10, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Yes, ours came in a couple of days ago...that is where those notes came from. They were requested to be posted when our Geneva came in. It came in, I posted.



Forgive me dear lady, but I can't find the post. Could you bear with me and give me your analysis of the Bible? Did you get a leather copy or hard copy?
What is the overall quality like?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Post #18 is where I posted the notes to the requested verses.

My husband and I have found the translation to be better than KJV on certain passages. Hubby says he is impressed with the quality of leather. For those that feel certain words are antiquated, there is small dictionary in the back.

I could tell you more, but I'm afraid I haven't been able to pry it from my husband's hands except for mere moments at a time.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 10, 2006)

So,
Some of the notes, but not all... hmmm.

My facimilie version at 1Cor7:14 contains 5 separate notation entries:
9, h, i, k, l

#9 appears to be all that made it in.

Well, this way it should sell more copies, I suppose.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Ooops....there are 5 entries.

Hubby distracted me earlier and I jumped to Acts...sorry...going back to fix it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 10, 2006)

Fixed...my apologies, gentlemen!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 10, 2006)

Well,
I may break down and buy one, I guess...

:money flying away .gif: (needed!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 11, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Well,
> I may break down and buy one, I guess...
> 
> :money flying away .gif: (needed!)



Yes Master.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 11, 2006)

Rich,
You've got me gasping for air.

I am but the padawan. Thou art the Jedi-Master.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 11, 2006)

My blog entry today (btw, I am not an "only" person...but I am a "preferred" person):

1611 KJVO? How about the 1560 Geneva?

The Battle of the Versions...a century old debate? Actually not. There was the debate over Hebrew/Greek/Aramaic vs Latin, Latin vs Other Germanic Tongues (I would say "common" languages, but Latin was common at one time), and the 1560 Geneva vs 1611 King James. Apparently King James did not like what the Geneva had to say about his duties nor the applaude of those that followed God before King. And likewise the KJV was spurned by the early Reformed because of the changes.

I grew up KJVO. In highschool, my husband carried around an NIV and a Parallel (KJV, NKJV, NIV, TLB). As we studied the differing versions early in our marriage, the NIV was given the boot. To this day, I will not touch the NIV with a ten foot pole. I tolerate the NKJV. My verses are still memorized in the KJV. And I discovered the ESV. I must admit an appreciation for my ESV, but mainly because I have it in the Reformation Study Bible and enjoy the notes.

Several years back, I was learning high German from an elderly Mennonite lady and her Martin Luther's German Bible. Die Erste Epistle St. Johannes. That is the book I was learning from. I miss those lessons. Translating directly from German to English gave a more descriptive view of the passage.

Re-enter the Geneva. And no, this is not the "Geneva" Bible that had been on the shelves 10-15yrs ago. This is THE Geneva Bible. Vision Forum is one of the places offering the reprint of the 1599 edition (where they dropped the Apocrypha). The list of men on board the Geneva Project is quite impressive. They have maintained even the original notes, despite the fact that the controversy between credo-baptists and paedo-baptists could cause a loss in sales from the stand the notes take.

I've barely been able to pry this bible from my husband's hands. When I called a pastor, and board member at WTS, I was told that it was antiquitated and useless as a study or devotional bible and was only good for historical interest. Sir, I humbly disagree with you. Just as the KJV, it is readable by those capable of reading. Dumb down the language, and you weaken a person's reading and speaking skills. In fact, we have found the Geneva to be more readable than the KJV...with insights into passages that had been lost through over simplifications.

1611 KJV
Romans 3:23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;

1599 Geneva
Romans 3:23 For there is no difference: all have sinned and are deprived of the glory of God,

Of course reprint of this Bible has led to jests about GBO cults. You have to laugh...but I will take an antiquitated Bible over any that are printed today.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 11, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> My blog entry today (btw, I am not an "only" person...but I am a "preferred" person):
> 
> 1611 KJVO? How about the 1560 Geneva?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> My blog entry today (btw, I am not an "only" person...but I am a "preferred" person):
> 
> 1611 KJVO? How about the 1560 Geneva?
> 
> ...



I concur WRT readability. My first exposure to the Geneva Bible was through E-Sword. While I didn't read it very often, But I found that when I did, once I got used to the antiquated spelling (which is also found in the 1611 KJV), most passages were clear and were generally in a more direct, less elevated style than the KJV. Unfortunately, the language of the Geneva notes on E-Sword and most other sites has been modernized and is sometimes edited to reflect a point of view different than the Geneva translators, as mentioned earlier. 

I would say that especially for someone who is familiar with the KJV and can read it with comprehension, the Geneva should not be difficult to understand. 

Am I correct in thinking that this new version of the Geneva Bible features modernized spelling? 

1587 Geneva Bible: 

Rom. 3:23: For there is no difference: for all haue sinned, and are depriued of the glorie of God,


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, they have kept the wording (word for word), but have modernized the spelling simply for readability. A friend of our (and a quiet member of the board  ) owns a fasimile of the 1599...I was looking through it tonight while at their house (old spelling and print). Though I was able to read it fairly easily, I could see how that could be a problem for most ppl today. (my introduction to German makes it easier for me...the "s" looking like an "f" and other such older print). I will admit to something in their's that is missing from the new reprint. Their's has the psalter IN it along with the original musical scale (that could be picked out on a piano even by an amateur like me). The new ones has them on the CDR, but unless you know what the tune is, forget it. (petty, but I was so thrilled to see it in their's)


----------



## caddy (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope I receive mine early this coming week...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm still waiting....

Sniff, sniff.

I have read it in the past multiple times in facsimilie, but I'm "stowked" to read it in modern English and to use it as my new Bible.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 13, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I'm still waiting....
> 
> Sniff, sniff.
> 
> I have read it in the past multiple times in facsimilie, but I'm "stowked" to read it in modern English and to use it as my new Bible.


Matt, I'm so glad to hear a pastor state that it's not too antiquitated for regular use.


----------

